# Killifish in planted community tank?



## Matt724 (Jul 7, 2009)

How do killifish fare in a planted community tank. I have h. rasboras, angelfish, cory catfish, ottos, guppies, and some shrimp.

Will they eat neons or danios? How bout shrimp? Will they eat fry/eggs?

All feedback very much appreciated. Any specific species I should look out for? Thankyou


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

Depending on the killi. You can keep them in a planted tank but most will eat any fry from the guppies and you will need plenty of hiding places for the shrimp.


----------



## Matt724 (Jul 7, 2009)

Are they extremely territorial?


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt724 said:


> Are they extremely territorial?


 From my experience, they are not. They occupy top level of the tank and usually don't bother other fish. I used to have 2 blue panchax and they lived well with tetras and guppys, being rather shy than agressive. Then I switched to a bigger tank and they jumped out unfortunatelly, so be prepared to have a tight lid, they are masters of escaping.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had the same experience as smoq, top dweller, and definitely jumpers. Make sure you have a good canopy.


----------



## Matt724 (Jul 7, 2009)

hmm, has anybody had problems with the Nothobranchius rachovii species?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got a Clown Killie with the following with no problems at all:

- Neon Tetra
- Bloodfin Tetra
- Cory
- Red Cherry Shrimp
- Crystal Red Shrimp
- Amano Shrimp

There are about 3 generations of RCS so far and each generation survives to adulthood with the shrimp babies. Note I have a decent amount of Java Moss for the baby shrimp, but the adults are out in the open all the time. You can check my sig link to my 40G if your curious on the plant density I am utilizing.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Won't the anglefish eat the killifish?


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Hilde said:


> Won't the anglefish eat the killifish?


Yeah thats the only fish in there that can actually kill'em all !!


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

I had 12 or so T. Hengelis slaughtered by one 1 male Fp. Gardneri.


----------

